# Just wanted to say hi!!



## Blood tech (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello-

New to this site and wanted to introduce myself.
Been a gym rat for awhile.... Ran my share of gear as well. Also in the medical field so might be able to answer some question. But by no means a doctor or as skilled as some of the peeps who have been here for awhile. Thanks for having me......
Much respect,
Blood tech


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Blood tech* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Blood tech (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks boss- happy to be here! Thanks for the info and will follow the rules.


----------



## Juiced_Monkey (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards


World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription

Best only steroids shop!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## getpumped (Jun 19, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We can always use more knowledge.  We are glad you joined


----------



## vortex (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome, good to have you on board!!


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to IMF


----------

